# New cat heavily pregnant



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I rescued a heavily pregnant cat today. Cant really go into the details on here. Her name is Hope and she is 2 years old.

I have no idea how far gone she is but she is huge. She has been here since 5ish and is already settled in. We are keeping her in a bedroom for now as dont want to stress her out more.

she is very loving and is already purring and giving us cuddles.

She has eaten loads. I can see and feel her kittens moving.

Its the not knowing when she will have them. When my other cats had kittens i knew when they were due but the not knowing is horrible.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh wow she does look huge, well done on rescuing her,good luck with the birth when it happens, as least you have experience and i am sure you will be great.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

brackensmom said:


> oh wow she does look huge, well done on rescuing her,good luck with the birth when it happens, as least you have experience and i am sure you will be great.


Thanx Nicci. Im very nervous but im sure we will be fine. Bless her she is soo loving x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done for taking her in, good luck


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

archielee said:


> Well done for taking her in, good luck


Thank you x


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh bless her! She sounds like she's getting her paws firmly under the table already! (obviously knows a good thing!). Do you know if this is her first litter? She looks rather large f
Get the box ready and watch for the usual signs ... I doubt you'll have too long to wait. Good luck and let us know how the lovely Hope gets on

Jo


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I also want to say well done for taking her in. She doesnt look that she has long to go now. LEt us know how she gets on.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

sootisox said:


> Oh bless her! She sounds like she's getting her paws firmly under the table already! (obviously knows a good thing!). Do you know if this is her first litter? She looks rather large f
> Get the box ready and watch for the usual signs ... I doubt you'll have too long to wait. Good luck and let us know how the lovely Hope gets on
> 
> Jo


This is her second litter. She had 6 last year which didnt have a very nice ending which is why i have the cat.

She is huge. We have everything set up for her. She is such a loving cat and has warmed to us already. She was purring away this morning, rolling round on the floor bless her.



maisey moo 12 said:


> I also want to say well done for taking her in. She doesnt look that she has long to go now. LEt us know how she gets on.


Thank you. I will keep you posted on her progress


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done for taking her in. I find you can feel kittens moving from about seven weeks, if that helps at all.

Liz


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well done for taking her in. I find you can feel kittens moving from about seven weeks, if that helps at all.
> 
> Liz


Yes it does, Thank you

Its like a football match in there lol


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

well done for rescuing her. She looks just like my Pepsi did :crying:

Hope all goes well, she does look huge!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> well done for rescuing her. She looks just like my Pepsi did :crying:
> 
> Hope all goes well, she does look huge!!


Thank you x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Well done for taking her in and hope all goes well with the kittens.

She is lovely btw love the coloring as she looks like a black silver tabby bsh but with white paw markings


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

She's a lovely looking cat Ria - well done for giving her a home.

How has she settled in with all the other cats & dogs?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope gave birth to 4 beautiful tabby kittens today. Mum and babies all doing well. we have 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> She's a lovely looking cat Ria - well done for giving her a home.
> 
> How has she settled in with all the other cats & dogs?


Thanx

She has settled in very well. She hasnt met the rest of the zoo yet as we dont want to stress her out to much. were going to wait til the kittens are a few weeks old then let her come out of the bedroom when she is ready


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Hope gave birth to 4 beautiful tabby kittens today. Mum and babies all doing well. we have 3 girls and 1 boy


Wahooo - i only find out about it today and already there are babies.:001_wub: More piccies please when you get a chance.

Well done Hope. Did she cope alright on her own or give you any trouble?

& the big question - are you going to keep any of them?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Wowwwww well done hope!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Wahooo - i only find out about it today and already there are babies.:001_wub: More piccies please when you get a chance.
> 
> Well done Hope. Did she cope alright on her own or give you any trouble?
> 
> & the big question - are you going to keep any of them?


Yeah she was fine. I was at work but my sister was here with her. She had to help her clean them a bit but apart from that all went well.

We are going to keep one yes lol


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

well done to Hope the kittens are just so cute, those little pink noses!! well done to your sister for helping with the birth too.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Awwww congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope and babies had a great first night. she is such a good Mummy. Considering she has only been with us 6 days she is very trusting and loving. I just hope she loves us enough to stay with us when her babies have gone


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww so cute! Lovely.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats hun, they look adorable 

I have missed the forum, glad everything all ok :biggrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope's babies are now 2 days old. They are all doing soo well. They are soo content and putting on weight. Hope is such a good Mummy.

Heres some pics


----------



## ellesbelles.1981 (Mar 20, 2010)

my cat is pregnant but i dont know when she is due to give birth , she is very restless, she is pacing up and done, was wet on her rear a very strange color, has gone from eating 2 pouches , 3times a day, to barely touching her food and her tummy is really hard, can anyone help me please, her nipples are huge and has big lumps in her tummy, is she near labour


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

ellesbelles.1981 said:


> my cat is pregnant but i dont know when she is due to give birth , she is very restless, she is pacing up and done, was wet on her rear a very strange color, has gone from eating 2 pouches , 3times a day, to barely touching her food and her tummy is really hard, can anyone help me please, her nipples are huge and has big lumps in her tummy, is she near labour


Sounds like she is very close, I'm assuming the wet is not smelly? Is she licking her bits alot? Has she got a warm box somewhere with lots of towels or blankets to give birth in? Keep a close eye on her and if your atall worried talk to your vet. Hopefully a breeder will come along and give you some good advice soon, but untill then good luck and I cant wait to see pics x


----------



## ellesbelles.1981 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, this morning she has been pacing up and down, she keeps licking her bits, she climbed in my wardrobe lastnight, then went under my bed, she is now lying on my daughters bed, my son went to stroke her tail and back end and she got very defensive, her nipples are hard and big


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds like she's looking for somewhere to give birth, good luck


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

ellesbelles.1981 said:


> Hi, this morning she has been pacing up and down, she keeps licking her bits, she climbed in my wardrobe lastnight, then went under my bed, she is now lying on my daughters bed, my son went to stroke her tail and back end and she got very defensive, her nipples are hard and big


I agree it does sound like she is ready and looking for somewhere to go. best thing is to keep her in one room and let her have them where she feels safe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ellesbelles.1981 said:


> Hi, this morning she has been pacing up and down, she keeps licking her bits, she climbed in my wardrobe lastnight, then went under my bed, she is now lying on my daughters bed, my son went to stroke her tail and back end and she got very defensive, her nipples are hard and big


aww she sounds like she may have them soon, keep us posted, good luck,xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Hopes babies are 5 days old. They are sooooo cute. 3 of them have their eyes open already


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Awwww soooo cute!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Well done for taking her in!! and congrats on the babies they are gorgeous!!


----------

